# Visited PROFECO today



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Recently AT&T purchased IUsacell - where we have had an account for four years now. I have a cheapo old flip-phone which worked great - but it used cdma technology. In August the phone stopped working because AT&T shut-off cdma and they are now only GSM in Mexico. I had about 4000 pesos in credit at the time - they didn't warn me - just turned it off. In August the AT&T office said 'no worries' we will give you a new phone 'gratis' and it will have 1000 pesos which will not expire for 6 months. Well we have never received this new phone - and when we last visited that office they said - there are at least 50 other people who are in a similar situation - there are no phones.

It really is the principal of the thing - I intend to purchase a new (better) phone anyway - but this is not a good example of how to treat your customers.

So today we visited PROFECO to file a complaint. The woman we spoke with was very supportive. She gave us some advice on what supporting docs we should provide - and then said come back after Jan 4th as they were closing for the holidays...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Good luck , I hope you have better luck with profeco than I did.. they are usually not bad with utility companies but otherwise.. it is a hit and miss.. 
The last time I went for an artisan..profeco did nothing but go back and forth with the lawyers of UPS and then after UPS offered 1000 pesos on a theft of 20 000 pesos,,,profeco could not even fine them because UPS had made an offer we turned down and we were told we had been robbed by UPS and to take it to a civil court..like artisans have the time or the money to do it.. so one more time UPS got away with theft..

I shipped merhandise from an artisan back to his home..4 packages , same afdress, 2 packages arrived the other 2 were returned to the US as undeliverable because of a "wrong address" and one package was empty of merchandise.
I shipped the packages, made photos of the shipement of the items in the box and same when the packages were opened after they were returned..UPS first tried to tell PROFECO that the person who had shipped was lying and had stolen the merchandise..I was in the office of PROFECO when the UPS lawyers tried that one and that did not fly as we had all the documentations.. I worked in logistic in a previous life so I knew what UPS would pull..

This kinf od thing happened twice..with two different artisans at 2 differnt times.. after that we knew better than go to PROFECO and stop shipping via UPS.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

It is simply a matter of principal - and perhaps we will learn something new in the process. IUsacell was really nice to deal with. AT&T has changed that. I hope our little filing causes them just a little hassle. We are switching over to Telcel - unless they actually provide the free phone they promised - not holding my breath.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Do not worry you will learn a lot..but hopefully you will prevail.
Let us know what you learn..there is always a new one to learn.. as the French poem says " by the time your learn how to live, it is just too late.."


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)




----------

